# line choice for surf



## kingfisher1 (Aug 24, 2013)

What lb test do y'all use in the surf when fishing for bull reds with 9' to 12' rods? I have been using 20 lb mono with a heavy mono 2 drop leader or wire leader. I've caught several in the 40" to 44" range without any problems because there's not much shell to scrape up the line. I do worry a little about cutting my line on a sharp gill. Should I be using heavier line?


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

Depends on the reel. (capacity) I use 40 if I can. Penn reels drags max out at about 30 to 35 pounds so you can't put but that amount of force on the line. I use 20 on a 525 Mag reel that I have because it won't hold as much as my bigger reels.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

hsif said:


> Depends on the reel. (capacity) I use 40 if I can. Penn reels drags max out at about 30 to 35 pounds so you can't put but that amount of force on the line. I use 20 on a 525 Mag reel that I have because it won't hold as much as my bigger reels.


I prefer 15 lb test but sometimes I will go as high as 20 lb. I have a spool of Ande 17 lb test. I prefer Suffix brand line.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

If it ain't broke dont fix it. I use 50-65lb braid topped with 40-60lb mono for my casting reels (Daiwa Saltist 30, Abu Garcia 10000 and Daiwa Sealine 50). Works great!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

WHAT said:


> If it ain't broke dont fix it. I use 50-65lb braid topped with 40-60lb mono for my casting reels (Daiwa Saltist 30, Abu Garcia 10000 and Daiwa Sealine 50). Works great!


X2 - Same here:
Avet MXL - 50lb braid + 40lb suffix mono 
Shimano Torium30 - 65lb braid + 50lb suffix mono
Fin-Nor MA30 - 80lb braid + 60lb suffix mono


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Line Suggestions*

I use 30 lb mono on everything except for my Penn 525, a old Penn 9, and
larger surf spinning reels...I use 20 lb mono on them.
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

I half 15 on my reels, 30 on my dad's, both with 80 shock leader for casting. Really depends on what want or rather don't want, to catch. 

IMO if you are not prepared to CPR a large shark, then make sure it can break off, or cut it loose.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

20lb. is perfect for reds! I suggest using about 20 ft of 50 or 60 lb. shock leader with that.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

SurfRunner said:


> 20lb. is perfect for reds! I suggest using about 20 ft of 50 or 60 lb. shock leader with that.


X2

S'what I use (50lb shock leader wrapped around spool 3x) and I haven't had issues.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I just purchased a avet sx and put 40# Suffix on it. I haven't been able to get out and figure it out. Then I want to put on some braid on it. I've been using some65# Suffix on my Daiwa HA50 and 40# Suffix mono and curious what you guys use on your Avet SX.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

troutless said:


> I just purchased a avet sx and put 40# Suffix on it. I haven't been able to get out and figure it out. Then I want to put on some braid on it. I've been using some65# Suffix on my Daiwa HA50 and 40# Suffix mono and curious what you guys use on your Avet SX.


The SX and MXL are basically the same reel in terms of drag capability 15-20lbs locked down. The MXL has a slightly bigger diameter spool but not much and it's a little wider. That's why I got it over the SX. As I mentioned, I spool my MXLs with 150yds of 50lb braid and fill it with 40lb suffix mono. I'm convinced now I need a heavier topshot due to abrasion and fishing in shell and rough sandbars. Don't really need the extra line capacity I would get with 20lb mono topshot that I originally thought.


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

I use Sufix titanium plus in 17lb test on all three of my daiwa sealines SHA (2-30's and 1-40)


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't believe some of you guys use such heavy line. My "Red" or "Jack" rods (aka, small cut bait and catch whatever hits it rods) have Abu 6500 and Penn 525 mag reels with 14lb and 17lb respectively, both backed with 30lb braid for extra line capacity. Can't say that I recall ever breaking off and both have brought in some darn good fish.


----------



## 76794p (Aug 20, 2012)

I use 20 lb braid with a 50 foot 20 lb fluorocarbon topshot.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

justletmein said:


> I can't believe some of you guys use such heavy line. My "Red" or "Jack" rods (aka, small cut bait and catch whatever hits it rods) have Abu 6500 and Penn 525 mag reels with 14lb and 17lb respectively, both backed with 30lb braid for extra line capacity. Can't say that I recall ever breaking off and both have brought in some darn good fish.


JJ, I hear ya. There's always been 2 camps on this issue. I've been on both sides. Personally, I got tired of replacing my 20lb topshot every other time I fish cuz it's so beat up from shell, sandbars, etc. But, the reels you have make a difference, IMO. My reels tend to be bigger, higher drag which allows me to use heavier line without worrying about line capacity. I used to think I had to get my baits out to the 3rd gut to catch anything but that's not the case. I've caught more big fish in the 1st gut than I ever did from the 2nd or 3rd gut and it's a heckuva lot less work not having to wade out so far and back every time. I can pretty much guarantee I would have never caught a 6' bull shark on a casted bait with 20lb mono. Just my .02c.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

I use mostly 30lb braid with about 50yds of 20lb fluorocarbon topshot.


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

justletmein said:


> I can't believe some of you guys use such heavy line. My "Red" or "Jack" rods (aka, small cut bait and catch whatever hits it rods) have Abu 6500 and Penn 525 mag reels with 14lb and 17lb respectively, both backed with 30lb braid for extra line capacity. Can't say that I recall ever breaking off and both have brought in some darn good fish.


I'm talking casted "8-n-bait". Good luck doing that w/o a shock leader.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Orion85 said:


> I'm talking casted "8-n-bait". Good luck doing that w/o a shock leader.


Exactly, I was going to mention that too. No way you can throw 8-n-bait with 20lb mono.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

20# can catch just about anything you want to drag in, but I do use 30#green big cat line on my GT2. Every BR I have caught with it didn't have a chance.

:work::work:
SEAWEED


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

edjman said:


> 20# can catch just about anything you want to drag in, but I do use 30#green big cat line on my GT2. Every BR I have caught with it didn't have a chance.
> 
> :work::work:
> SEAWEED


"ABOUT" is the key word here. I'm talking about 6' sharks, not 28" reds.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

I use 20# and 25# with a shock leader of 50 or 60#. i don't have to worry about that much shell on the upper coast like the guys down farther south does. one thing is common is seagulls and pelicans running into your line, thats where i had good luck with bright color lines. i use metalic blue or fluorescent green.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

On my Avet MXJ and Squall 15, I have 300 yards of 30 pound Magibraid topped off with 30 pound BBG. All of our bait rods (5500 C3, etc..) have 150 yards of 20 pound Magibraid and topped off with 20 pound BBG. 6/0's have 40 pound BBG topped with 100 yards of 80 pound BBG.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

surfguy said:


> JJ, I hear ya. There's always been 2 camps on this issue. I've been on both sides. Personally, I got tired of replacing my 20lb topshot every other time I fish cuz it's so beat up from shell, sandbars, etc. But, the reels you have make a difference, IMO. My reels tend to be bigger, higher drag which allows me to use heavier line without worrying about line capacity. I used to think I had to get my baits out to the 3rd gut to catch anything but that's not the case. I've caught more big fish in the 1st gut than I ever did from the 2nd or 3rd gut and it's a heckuva lot less work not having to wade out so far and back every time. I can pretty much guarantee I would have never caught a 6' bull shark on a casted bait with 20lb mono. Just my .02c.


Ummm... OP said for Bull Reds and I specifically stated red and jack rods. Sure you can catch a Red on a 12/0 with 80lb line but what's the fun in that?



Orion85 said:


> I'm talking casted "8-n-bait". Good luck doing that w/o a shock leader.





surfguy said:


> Exactly, I was going to mention that too. No way you can throw 8-n-bait with 20lb mono.


Yeah I've never thrown 8 and bait on a Red or Jack rig in my life and never will. I don't even use 8oz on my casting shark rigs (30lb line on those by the way). Maybe my Big Lou's style weights just hold better than most? I dunno. But yeah 8 n bait works fine with light line and appropriate shock leader.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

LOL :rotfl: Everybody has their own opinion on this topic and the debate continues. Personally, I would rather talk about the big one CAUGHT than the big one that GOT AWAY, but that's just me.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Colored line also helps tell when your line goes slack. It seems that happens more than a bent rod for me.


----------



## kingfisher1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow, lot's of information, I've never even heard of some of this stuff. So, what kind of knot are you using to tie line to line? That makes me a little nervous. Thanks for your help, I'm heading out Monday morning to see what I can do.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

kingfisher1 said:


> Wow, lot's of information, I've never even heard of some of this stuff. So, what kind of knot are you using to tie line to line? That makes me a little nervous. Thanks for your help, I'm heading out Monday morning to see what I can do.


uni to uni knot or shock leader knot. Second is easier to tie


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

surfguy said:


> LOL :rotfl: Everybody has their own opinion on this topic and the debate continues. Personally, I would rather talk about the big one CAUGHT than the big one that GOT AWAY, but that's just me.


I think we can all agree on that.



kingfisher1 said:


> Wow, lot's of information, I've never even heard of some of this stuff. So, what kind of knot are you using to tie line to line? That makes me a little nervous. Thanks for your help, I'm heading out Monday morning to see what I can do.


Uni-Uni knot


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I have caught 5 foot sharks on my 20lb.set up and believe I can catch a 6 footer with it. However, that's not what I am targeting and get tail whipped and bit off a lot cause the leaders are specifically for redfish with small baits. I do have 30 lb casting tackle for casting bigger baits and catching larger fish.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I use 20lb for lighter casting for reds/jack and 30lb on shark casting rig

of course a shockleader is needed when surfcasting in general... I use 50lb on my lighter stuff and 80 on my shark casters


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

kingfisher1 said:


> Wow, lot's of information, I've never even heard of some of this stuff. So, what kind of knot are you using to tie line to line? That makes me a little nervous. Thanks for your help, I'm heading out Monday morning to see what I can do.


My personal favorite, took a little practice, but really cool once you get it down.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACa2YSr9av8


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

The thing with surf fishing is you never know what's going to pick up your bait.
Personally I will not run less than 50-65 lb braid on my casted reels. Top shot varies from 30-50 depending on length and place I'm fishing.

It's all personal preference. Just keep fishing. If you're not changing and adapting a few times a year you're not fishing enough.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Greatwhite said:


> The thing with surf fishing is you never know what's going to pick up your bait.
> Personally I will not run less than 50-65 lb braid on my casted reels. Top shot varies from 30-50 depending on length and place I'm fishing.
> 
> It's all personal preference. Just keep fishing. If you're not changing and adapting a few times a year you're not fishing enough.


Same here, I run straight 80-100lb braid on all my BR rods. I am usually only casting in to the second gut with them so no need for a mono top shot. Still plenty of fun with a 12 foot surf rod and I have yet to have a fish break off, meaning no tackle loss for me and no breeding stock fish dragging around a leader and surf weight. Now I have been cut off a handfull of times on a shell before the rod was ever hit but that is part of the game.....

-SA


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

edjman said:


> Colored line also helps tell when your line goes slack. It seems that happens more than a bent rod for me.


Yep, I look for un-bent rods as well as shaking tips and screaming clickers.


----------



## bayouboy350 (Feb 4, 2011)

sharkinaggie said:


> Same here, I run straight 80-100lb braid on all my BR rods. I am usually only casting in to the second gut with them so no need for a mono top shot. Still plenty of fun with a 12 foot surf rod and I have yet to have a fish break off, meaning no tackle loss for me and no breeding stock fish dragging around a leader and surf weight. Now I have been cut off a handfull of times on a shell before the rod was ever hit but that is part of the game.....
> 
> -SA


Me Too. Thank God! I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have heard to have a shock leader, at least a few wraps on spool, of 10 pound test per ounce of weight you are casting. So for 3 ounce weight use at least 30 pound test shock leader. Decent guesstimate?


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

I run 65lb jerry brown with 40lb mono top shot on my Avet mxls for my casted baits. Has served well for up tp 6 1/2 ft sharks. Also still cast well.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

jeeptex, Have you used any of Suffix 832 Braid? If so how does it compare with the Jerry Brown Braid?


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry, JB hollow core is the only thing I've used for the surf and shark rods. I know its worked well for me and its what I will continue to use.


----------

